# Monster Mouth



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

An easy way to make your teeth nasty and rotten.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

That's strange...the last tutorial posted as an embedded video...


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Bulletin Board software hasn't caught up to the new YouTube embed feature, so you have to paste the url from the vid without going to the "embed" feature. 

Fixed it for you.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you! I didn't want people to have to click an unknown link 

-Chris


----------

